# Switch controller bulbs



## sampanjohn (Dec 9, 2012)

I would like to replace the #432 bulbs with their 24 volt equivalent in order to prolong their life. Need the bulb #. Thanks


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

2432---the 24-volt equivalent of the 432 clear bulb.
found at 
http://www.portlines.com/portlinesclinic22.htm
has good description on which bulbs used where,


----------

